
SHA1 Is a Shambles (a practical chosen-prefix attack) [pdf] - lisper
https://eprint.iacr.org/2020/014.pdf
======
qxfys
a shorter explanation : [https://sha-mbles.github.io/](https://sha-
mbles.github.io/)

